# Vaporesso Care Season 2! [Giveaway] the classic Pod Systems!



## Vaporesso (28/5/20)

Hi SA fans,

Thank you so much for all your support in the last event. Winners have already been announced in the thread.

Now we are starting another round with our classic Pod Systems, the Degree Kit and the Vaporesso CLICK

*GLOBAL GIVEAWAY*

We will select 4 winners for Degree Kit and 4 winners to win the Vaporesso CLICK on Jun 2nd

*How to enter*

Simply comment below which product you prefer
Invite someone to join the giveaway
You must be the legal age in your country to enter.
All winners will be randomly selected randomly. And winners will have 48 hours to contact us with your delivery information
Guess what products will be coming next time! *Stay tuned!*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Skillie@23 (28/5/20)

Definitely the Degree Kit

@MrGSmokeFree @Moerse Rooikat @Raindance

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/5/20)

The Degree kit without a doubt. That silver and carbon looks fantastic. 

@waja09 
@Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## takatatak (28/5/20)

Degree Kit 
@Room Fogger @CJB85 @Rey_Rey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (28/5/20)

The Degree kit for sure. 

@Keen@n 
@Naicker999

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (28/5/20)

That Degree Kit looks fire!
@StompieZA @volcom27101982 @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RuanK (28/5/20)

That Degree Kit is Awesome,
@Spongebob , @Dhesan23 , @Tinykey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (28/5/20)

Would love to try the Degree kit and review.
@Spongebob @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KobusMTL (28/5/20)

1. "The Mighty" Degree looks awesome
2. @Puff the Magic Dragon @NOOB @Carnival

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius (28/5/20)

That Degree Kit looks fire!

@Room Fogger @JurgensSt @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/5/20)

Vaporesso Click

@Bulldog @Hooked @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (28/5/20)

The degree is beautiful. 

To stand a better chance people should choose the click, also a nice device.

@Resistance @dunskoy @hyphen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/5/20)

I have a certificate, but I don't have a degree, would love a degree.

@Silver @Resistance @adriaanh @Birkie @CMMACKEM @Silo @LeislB

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## adriaanh (28/5/20)

Degree Kit

@Snape of Vape
@Grand Guru
@ARYANTO
@alex1501
@Amy
@Idiot
@Rey_Rey

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (28/5/20)

1. Vaporesso Click

2. @Resistance @ARYANTO @Dietz

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)

I Love the look of the Vaporesso CLICK , the bronze reminds me of the old Zippo lighters !
@volcom27101982
@Feliks Karp
@Raindance
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Power puffer
@MrGSmokeFree
@ddk1979
@CTRiaan
@Ruwaid
@Adephi 
@Spyder1984

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/5/20)

1. The degree kit, I like the minimalist design and the available colours.
2. @SmokeyJoe @Greyz @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (28/5/20)

The degree kit for sure. Looks great that thing 

@Grand Guru @vaan112

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## einad5 (28/5/20)

Vaporesso CLICK. It looks very cool

*@KobusMTL*
*@Scyther*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Largo (28/5/20)

Degree Kit in the Grey Carbon Fiber color.


@Room Fogger @La_Navidad @Timwis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/20)

the Degree kit looks stylish and the dry-hit prevention is winner indeed!

@Juan_G @Resistance @Asterix

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dhesan23 (28/5/20)

1. The Degree Kit looks really awesome!

2. @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (28/5/20)

Vaporesso CLICK

@Moerse Rooikat @Paul33 @RenaldoRheeder @Christos @ARYANTO @JurgensSt @Daniel @GSM500 @Room Fogger @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/5/20)

That degree click looks the business 

@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (28/5/20)

@Vaporesso thanks for a second chance.
I choose the Vaporesso degree kit.
@hot.chillie35 
@volcom27101982 
@Friep 
@KobusMTL 
@Spyder1984 
@Spyker41771 
@Willyza 
@ddk1979 
@Dubz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88 (28/5/20)

The degree looks like a winner, nice "out and about" mod.
@Ruwaid
@KZOR
@M.Adhir
@Grand Guru


Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (28/5/20)

The degree kit for sure. A perfect stealth vape
@EZBlend

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (28/5/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Hi SA fans,
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support in the last event. Winners have already been announced in the thread.
> 
> ...



So tough to decide between the two!

Vaporesso CLICK (Rainbow) please *wink wink*
(2nd gif is the reason why I choose the Click)

@Hooked (You owe me a few of those yummy samoosas if you win please  )
@ARYANTO @Victor@0638654318 @CJB85 @Room Fogger
@Resistance @Timwis @M.Adhir @Faiyaz Cheulkar @hot.chillie35
@StompieZA @Jp1905 @Silver @RenaldoRheeder

PS.

@alex1501
@Chickenstrip
@THE REAPER
@Paul33
(I wont say no if you win again and you wana donate your winnings to the awesomest noob on the forum lol)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## GerrieP (28/5/20)

Awesome Degree click
@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/20)

1. I am going to go for the Degree Kit. It looks pretty cool.
2. @Spongebob @Asterix @LeislB

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RuiG (28/5/20)

Love the Degree kit

@palesasibeko48 @Quest2B

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER (28/5/20)

Degree Kit
@QueenL @Silver @volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/5/20)

I think I'd go for the click! Looks great!

@volcom27101982
@Feliks Karp
@Raindance
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Power puffer
@MrGSmokeFree
@ddk1979
@CTRiaan
@Ruwaid
@Adephi 
@Spyder1984

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Adephi (28/5/20)

That Marble Degree looks like it should be mine.

@vicTor @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## QueenL (28/5/20)

The click kit looks super cool 

@THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (28/5/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Hi SA fans,
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support in the last event. Winners have already been announced in the thread.
> 
> ...


PS. @everyone Ive got dibs on the TARGET PM80 if its ever up for grabs. Its sooooooooooooo beautiful. 

Its similar to...a brand I wont mention in a @Vaporesso  thread (features and looks wise)...so Im REALLY keen to compare them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (28/5/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Hi SA fans,
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support in the last event. Winners have already been announced in the thread.
> 
> ...


Wow, am loving the degree kit... In marble it would be the PERFECT second addition to my new collection!!!

@Chickenstrip 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tinykey (28/5/20)

I choose the Vaporesso degree kit.
@Noobvapester
@Geldart39
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (28/5/20)

Degree kit

@Daniel
@GSM500 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/5/20)

Degree kit... Its beautiful!

@ARYANTO
@ShamZ 
@alex1501

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## LeislB (29/5/20)

Ooooh LA la! What a wonderful prize! I'd love the Degree kit! 
@Havoc
@atman

Thank you for the opportunity!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (29/5/20)

Degree kit for sure.
@ddk1979 
@SAVaper 
@Room Fogger 
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alpharius40k (29/5/20)

Vaporesso Click for me, it's so nice.
@dunskoy @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## La_Navidad (29/5/20)

I've had a chance to try Degree - it is fantastic. 
So I would like to own one Degree Kit for me)
@dunskoy @Largo @Alpharius40k

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## dunskoy (29/5/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Simply comment below which product you prefer


Degree Kit


Vaporesso said:


> Invite someone to join the giveaway


@La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/20)

Yohthe degree kit will be a lovely present for my 50th birthday today  looks stunning 

@SAVaper @Puff the Magic Dragon @Grand Guru 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Acidkill (29/5/20)

1: degree kit looks cool!
2: @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn (29/5/20)

Click kit for me. @ARYANTO@Silver @Resistance @@janine 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Corndogg (29/5/20)

Vaporesso Click looks great!

@Claudiahobson09

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudiahobson09 (29/5/20)

vaporesso click would be great to win have the Gen mod so matching pod system would be amazing 

@Corndogg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (29/5/20)

I like the different look of the Vaporesso Click

@ddk1979
@Blends Of Distinction
@Cobrali 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (29/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> I Love the look of the Vaporesso CLICK , the bronze reminds me of the old Zippo lighters !
> @volcom27101982
> @Feliks Karp
> @Raindance
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/5/20)

Definitely the Degree Kit
@TonySC 
@Vapessa
@Vaporator00
@veecee
@vicTor
@Willielieb
@Wobbelzzzz
@X-Calibre786
@XtaCy VapeZ
@Yuvir Punwasi
@Zenzen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz (30/5/20)

The degree kit looks superb! My vote for the degree! 

@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TonySC (30/5/20)

The Vaporesso degree. No contest.


@takatatak
@Tall but short
@Tank88
@Tashy
@THE REAPER
@TheV
@The vaper
@Tinykey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JaroslavSekac (30/5/20)

Degree Kit would be good. The design if this kit is very beautiful.
@RagnarLodbrok

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/5/20)

The Click 
@SparkySA 

I think next will be the Target PM30

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/5/20)

Vaporesso Degree 

it’s definitely pocket friendly and beautiful aswell , dry hit protection , pulse mode and smart mode really makes this a winner of note ... did I mention it’s a beautiful device? 

marble is definitely the best color in my opinion. 

@Sickboy77 
@Room Fogger 
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RuiG (30/5/20)

Degree for the win 

Thank you @Vaporesso 

@junaidr @mase21 @ColleenD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RagnarLodbrok (30/5/20)

Vaporesso Click
@JaroslavSekac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (31/5/20)

Never had a pod mod before,love the marble panel would love to see it and feel it knowing that I'm in the marble industry 

@TonySC 
@ivc_mixer 
@vicTor 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Golden Milestone (31/5/20)

I would be glad to win Vaporesso Click.
@Alpharius40k

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso (2/6/20)

Thank you so much for all your support and winners are as below:

For Vaporesso CLICK Kit
@volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor 

For Degree Kit
@takatatak @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree 

Please PM us within 24 hours so we can arrange the prizes for u soon. There will be a link for you to submit the information, thank you.

Stay tuned for the next event!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## JurgensSt (2/6/20)

Woohoo

Thanks for the competition 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (2/6/20)

Congrats to all the winners.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/20)

Thank you kindly @Vaporesso  and congratulations to the other winners
@volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor @takatatak 
@JurgensSt @The vaper

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/20)

Congrats to all the winners happy for all of you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (2/6/20)

wow, that's cool, thanks so much @Universe I mean @Vaporesso !

congrats to the others

@volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09

@takatatak @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (2/6/20)

to:
@volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor
@takatatak @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree
and thank you @Vaporesso .

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/20)

@volcom27101982 @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor
@takatatak @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree
Congrats guys - especially for our happy newbie @volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/20)

Claudiahobson09 said:


> vaporesso click would be great to win have the Gen mod so matching pod system would be amazing
> 
> @Corndogg


congrats !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/6/20)

congrats to all the winners, enjoy !!!
@volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor @takatatak @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## takatatak (2/6/20)

Woohoo!! 

This is a great welcome to the forum today!!
I'm super eager to take this baby for a spin 

Thank you to @Vaporesso for running this giveaway and congratulations to all the other winners!! 

@volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree

I hope you guys and gals enjoy your new devices!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (2/6/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Thank you so much for all your support and winners are as below:
> 
> For Vaporesso CLICK Kit
> @volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor
> ...



No way!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (2/6/20)

vicTor said:


> wow, that's cool, thanks so much @Universe I mean @Vaporesso !
> 
> congrats to the others
> 
> ...


lol at @universe. Agreed tho. Im hugging a tree as we speak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (2/6/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 197453
> 
> to:
> @volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor
> ...


 Thanks Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (2/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> congrats to all the winners, enjoy !!!
> @volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor @takatatak @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree


Thanks bro. That TARGET PM80 is yours in the next comp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (2/6/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Congrats to all the winners happy for all of you.


Hopefully you get your Nano at the same time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie (2/6/20)

Thank you very much Vaporesso for this opportunity as this is going to be my first Pod System and can't wait to test it out   

Congrats to 
@vicTor 
@takatatak 
@volcom27101982 
@ARYANTO 
@Claudiahobson09 
@JurgensSt 
@MrGSmokeFree 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Claudiahobson09 (2/6/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Thank you so much for all your support and winners are as below:
> 
> For Vaporesso CLICK Kit
> @volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor
> ...





Thank you so much so excited to try this pod system! Congrats to all the other winners !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (2/6/20)

Congrats Guys

@volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor @takatatak @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 4


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Hopefully you get your Nano at the same time


Yes bud lets hope so by the looks of things it might happen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (2/6/20)

@volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor
@takatatak @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (2/6/20)

Congrats
For Vaporesso CLICK Kit
@volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor

For Degree Kit
@takatatak @JurgensSt @The vaper @MrGSmokeFree
And thanks @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (2/6/20)

Resistance said:


> Congrats
> For Vaporesso CLICK Kit
> @volcom27101982 @ARYANTO @Claudiahobson09 @vicTor
> 
> ...


So stoked  Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (2/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> So stoked  Thanks.


Dude it's all you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/6/20)

Congrats guys you got some awesome products incoming

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (2/6/20)

Resistance said:


> Dude it's all you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RuanK (3/6/20)

Congratulations to all the winners. May you have some wonderful clouds with these little pods.

Thanks @Vaporesso for the awesome competition

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (3/6/20)

Hi I've PMd but still haven't received any links

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## takatatak (3/6/20)

The vaper said:


> Hi I've PMd but still haven't received any links
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM with the link they sent me


----------



## Claudiahobson09 (3/6/20)

takatatak said:


> Sent you a PM with the link they sent me


I also sent a PM yesterday didn't get anything. Please help


----------



## Mollie (3/6/20)

@takatatak plz help

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (3/6/20)

@ARYANTO 
@JurgensSt 
@MrGSmokeFree 
Did you guys received the link 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## takatatak (3/6/20)

Claudiahobson09 said:


> I also sent a PM yesterday didn't get anything. Please help


Sent you a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/6/20)

The vaper said:


> @ARYANTO
> @JurgensSt
> @MrGSmokeFree
> Did you guys received the link
> ...


Yes I did 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/20)

The vaper said:


> @ARYANTO
> @JurgensSt
> @MrGSmokeFree
> Did you guys received the link
> ...


Yippp got a link.


----------



## Mollie (14/8/20)

Did anyone received their give away already?
@JurgensSt @MrGSmokeFree @ARYANTO
@takatatak @Claudiahobson09 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt (14/8/20)

Mine is stuck at SAPO since 30 June


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (14/8/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Mine is stuck at SAPO since 30 June
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Snapzies


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Did anyone received their give away already?
> @JurgensSt @MrGSmokeFree @ARYANTO
> @takatatak @Claudiahobson09
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Nothing ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Did anyone received their give away already?
> @JurgensSt @MrGSmokeFree @ARYANTO
> @takatatak @Claudiahobson09
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I forgot about this. Ummmm maybe we will get it next year or never

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (14/8/20)

Yes looks like we are all waiting for this
2021 Is also coming

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## takatatak (15/8/20)

We're all in the same boat...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Claudiahobson09 (18/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Did anyone received their give away already?
> @JurgensSt @MrGSmokeFree @ARYANTO
> @takatatak @Claudiahobson09
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Nope still waiting. Says its landed in S.A but nothing since 30th July

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Claudiahobson09 (23/8/20)

Checked on my vaporesso pod tracking and it says my tracking number is expired, or that it could have been lost? Anybody else still struggling or any idea what we can do 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk


----------



## takatatak (25/8/20)

This is from the PostNL website:



My tracking number hasn't expired but it's still stuck on the same status as 4 weeks ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (4/9/20)

Woohoo!! This finally arrived 
Thank you again for the awesome prize @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (4/9/20)

Great stuff lets hope mine will be here by next weak so happy cant wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## LeislB (4/9/20)

Would love to know what you think @takatatak. I also won one, super tight draw for me. Maybe I need to up my nic for this device?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/20)

takatatak said:


> Woohoo!! This finally arrived
> Thank you again for the awesome prize @Vaporesso
> View attachment 206450


...still nothing , did you get it from SAPO or delivered ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (8/9/20)

thanks again @Vaporesso 

well received...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (8/9/20)

How did you guys got them from post office or what?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (8/9/20)

@ARYANTO and @The vaper 

I got an sms this morning from my nearest post office so went and collected

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (8/9/20)

OK thanks and paid extra for pick up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (8/9/20)

The vaper said:


> OK thanks and paid extra for pick up



had to pay R30.20 but that's ok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (8/9/20)

vicTor said:


> had to pay R30.20 but that's ok


OK thanks I will just wait and see when I can collect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/20)

The vaper said:


> OK thanks I will just wait and see when I can collect


You still waiting for your prize ? Checking post box daily but nothing ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (11/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> You still waiting for your prize ? Checking post box daily but nothing ???


Yes still waiting did you get yours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (11/9/20)

Im also still waiting hope next week is my week.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Mollie (11/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Im also still waiting hope next week is my week.


If I get it I will be happy if not so be it at this stage I'm really fed up with China 
Still no refund from PayPal and I can't get hold of anyone there will never buy anything from 3fvape also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (11/9/20)

The vaper said:


> If I get it I will be happy if not so be it at this stage I'm really fed up with China
> Still no refund from PayPal and I can't get hold of anyone there will never buy anything from 3fvape also


That is the problem with buying overseas you cant go to the door and say i want my refund. And yes if i get it i get it if not then happy vaping to the peraon who gets it. But if i get it it will be a surprise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

